# Going rate for tree guy insurance



## Plasmech (Jan 12, 2009)

What's the going rate for insurance for this stuff? Just curious, obviously not coming any time in the near future. And yes I know it's not called tree guy insurance.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 12, 2009)

*Tree guy insurance*

You should probably specify what kind. There are several that you might have. The two that immediately come to mind are general liability and workers comp. You don't need worker's comp if you elect to cover yourself. You DO need it if you hire anyone to help you. I haven't been quoted on W/C yet, but I have been quoted anywhere from $2500 to $10,000 for G/L. The amount is based on the payroll of your company. Realistically, I would say about 3500 a year. But, I also have some experience, yours might be higher as you are learning (think teenage driver). I hope that this helps you.


----------



## NHCowboy (Jan 13, 2009)

Go get a quote... takes a few minutes talking with an agent, I'm sure.


----------



## lxt (Jan 13, 2009)

Just thinking of you out there doing tree work scares me do death!! & whats worse is having to compete with a"Noob"as he calls himself!! 




LXT............


----------



## fishercat (Jan 14, 2009)

*i pay $1k a year for general liability.*

seems the going rate around here.for a 2mil/1mil policy.

most want all of it up front.i found one that financed.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 14, 2009)

fishercat said:


> seems the going rate around here.for a 2mil/1mil policy.QUOTE]
> 
> That's roughly what it is up here (depending on your credentials).
> I also carry errors and omissions.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 14, 2009)

*Insurance*



fishercat said:


> seems the going rate around here.for a 2mil/1mil policy.
> 
> most want all of it up front.i found one that financed.



Who is your carrier?


----------



## fishercat (Jan 14, 2009)

*i think it's J. Karp or something like that.*

then.then it went through a finance company for payment. 

i'll look for my paperwork later and see what it is exactly.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

I would really appreciate that. They want like 3500 for mine!


----------



## fishercat (Jan 14, 2009)

*you need to shop around.*



DK_stihl said:


> I would really appreciate that. They want like 3500 for mine!



look in the yellow pages for insurance brokers.they offer you a lot more choices.Nationwide who i had at the time i was looking wouldn't talk to me.they don't like roofers and tree guys i was told.they wouldn't even insure my 1986 chevy C-30 dump truck because i do tree work.i promised not to drive it up trees but they didn't care.

i dropped Nationwide.they weren't doing me any favors anyway.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 14, 2009)

*Nationwide not on my side?*



fishercat said:


> look in the yellow pages for insurance brokers.they offer you a lot more choices.Nationwide who i had at the time i was looking wouldn't talk to me.they don't like roofers and tree guys i was told.they wouldn't even insure my 1986 chevy C-30 dump truck because i do tree work.i promised not to drive it up trees but they didn't care.
> 
> i dropped Nationwide.they weren't doing me any favors anyway.



Funny you should mention that, I just stopped in to get a quote from them yesterday. They said that they would call, and they haven't. i guess it makes sense now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## nitromusky (Jan 14, 2009)

My insurance runs 1100per year for one mill coverage. It is general commercial liability thru pekin . So for no claims and plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm just renewing now. For a 2 mil policy in NY cost me about $6,500 per year. If I only work in CT, then I pay about $2,500 per year for the same policy.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wait till all the Plasmechs out of work jump into treework, uninsured, get injured, the rates will really climb then! Gonna be a bumper crop this year! LXT, pm me your address so I can send you a box of tissues


----------



## lxt (Jan 15, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Wait till all the Plasmechs out of work jump into treework, uninsured, get injured, the rates will really climb then! Gonna be a bumper crop this year! LXT, pm me your address so I can send you a box of tissues



LOL....I live at the end of newbiescrewya street, only resident there!! No doubt, bumper crop indeed & whats sad is half of em get the advice from another one like themselves from on here!

I love it....I do carpet cleaning 9-5.....evenings & saturdays I do trees....how do you tie a blake####ch & is it dumb to use an aluminum ladder near powerlines? I cant wait for the layed off GM folks to come aboard!!

Just wait.....accident rates are gonna sky rocket & then you will have to be licensed/certified & even worse......regulated!

for those of you like plasmech......do your self a favor!.... go to barber college!!!


LXT................yes I do dislike you types! you ruin my trade!!!!!!!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been networking with the firewood guys around here out of necessity. I find it easier to offer my services to climb and offer the safest solution to meet their needs and the customers they deal with. The homeowner wants the tree gone, they want the firewood but cannot do it because of some limb over the house or over the power. I don't care if it is them or the homeowner but either way I get payed to help both of them achieve their goals. Bomb, payment, and back home to keep the fires going. They remember me, the homeowner remembers, and word gets around generating repeat business. Best of all, I keep these guys safe, property from getting damaged, and get steady repeat business. Even a free load of firewood now and then! The increase in people cutting for firewood on the urban forest has been considerable! I am impressed by the hardworking efforts of these guys almost as much as the homeowners with the shocked looks about that 75' pine tree not being good firewood!:deadhorse:


----------



## ATH (Jan 15, 2009)

General liability (including 1M/2M and pesticide endorsement); Commercial auto; Commercial inland marine (including listed equipment over $1000); Terriorism coverage: payment = just over $1700.

I can pay quarterly or semianually (for an extra $5 or $10 per payment). I have Westfield Insurance through Huntington Insurance Agency.

It was tough to find anybody else locally who would carry the pesticide endorsement.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 15, 2009)

*What a deal*



ATH said:


> General liability (including 1M/2M and pesticide endorsement); Commercial auto; Commercial inland marine (including listed equipment over $1000); Terriorism coverage: payment = just over $1700.
> 
> I can pay quarterly or semianually (for an extra $5 or $10 per payment). I have Westfield Insurance through Huntington Insurance Agency.
> 
> It was tough to find anybody else locally who would carry the pesticide endorsement.



In NY, its about 3300 just for one guy. That is just 1 mil g/l. I still pay another 1K for my chip truck. Then there's workers comp......


----------



## TKO-KID (Jan 16, 2009)

ATH said:


> General liability (including 1M/2M and pesticide endorsement); Commercial auto; Commercial inland marine (including listed equipment over $1000); Terriorism coverage: payment = just over $1700.
> 
> I can pay quarterly or semianually (for an extra $5 or $10 per payment). I have Westfield Insurance through Huntington Insurance Agency.
> 
> It was tough to find anybody else locally who would carry the pesticide endorsement.



We have western heritage they will also cover pesticide on the same policy as tree.


----------



## SLlandscape (Jan 19, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> In NY, its about 3300 just for one guy. That is just 1 mil g/l. I still pay another 1K for my chip truck. Then there's workers comp......



Are you required to have workers comp in NY?


----------



## lapper (Jan 19, 2009)

Save your back become a govt worker. Pay is triple and no stress after 4pm. If you must go into the business then when they quote you...say thanks I'm waiting for a couple of others to call back....wait 5 minutes....call them back and tell them you got it for 1/2 what they quoted you do they want your account still?...they'll agree. I'm cheap and tried it and it worked. read the fine print!! My first CGL had "excluding tree removal" on about the 10'th page very small.I called and they said it was a mistake and removed it. But remember insurance is only as good as the companies rep for paying when you need them. Ask around what they're like first. PS I haven't had a claim yet in 11 yrs. and have 9 men full time. If you make one, get ready to change occupations because the premiums will soar if you can even still get it. I tried to change insurers a couple of yrs ago and without knowing who I was I got turned down 10 times. It's hard to start a business these days. they don't want the risky guys like tree services. good luck


----------



## ATH (Jan 19, 2009)

SLlandscape said:


> Are you required to have workers comp in NY?



Doesn't every state require workers comp if you have employees?

In Ohio, we HAVE to buy it from the state (I think there are only 6 or 7 monopolistic states like Ohio, unfortunately we are one---other states allow you to buy it on the open market).


----------



## 1savagehunter (Jan 19, 2009)

Well then I got a great deal ... $700/Yr. for 2 million liability. They even let me pay it monthly.


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 20, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> In NY, its about *3300* just for one guy. That is just 1 mil g/l. I still pay another 1K for my chip truck. Then there's workers comp......



Shop around its cheaper outside N.Y.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 20, 2009)

custom8726 said:


> Shop around its cheaper outside N.Y.



Simply go out & make $ 1 million for 2009 . Then insurance costs will seem cheap. Good Luck !


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 20, 2009)

*Can you do that?*



custom8726 said:


> Shop around its cheaper outside N.Y.



Could I get insured with an agency outside the state?


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 20, 2009)

*Worker's Comp*



SLlandscape said:


> Are you required to have workers comp in NY?



Yes


----------



## ATH (Jan 20, 2009)

1savagehunter said:


> Well then I got a great deal ... $700/Yr. for 2 million liability. They even let me pay it monthly.


Is that JUST liability?

Of my 1700 total bill, only $547 is Commercial General liability. If your $700 includes fire/theft/vandalism (inland marine), OR auto coverage as well, then I'll give you a


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 20, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Could I get insured with an agency outside the state?



Yes, We are insured through a company in Salt lake city currently.


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 20, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Yes



Not for a sole proprietorship but if you have employees, YES.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 20, 2009)

*Partnership*



custom8726 said:


> Not for a sole proprietorship but if you have employees, YES.



What about a partnership?


----------

